# Bikeurlaub in der Fränkischen Schweiz



## lutz-laessig (5. Mai 2006)

Hallo Bikefreunde aus der Fränkischen Schweiz.

Wir, ein paar Biker aus dem Raum Mannheim / Heidelberg / Weinheim, haben unserem Kumpel Ilu einen Bikeurlaub in der Fränkischen Schweiz zum Geburtstag (44) geschenkt.  

Am 27.05.2006 ist es soweit. Wir sind einquartiert in Gössweinstein bei den Forsters, für eine Woche.

Wir haben uns diverses Kartenmaterial besorgt, wollen die Touren aus dem Bike-Magazin abfahren und lesen uns auch durch`s Forum. Was uns fehlt sind ein paar gute Tips wie "hier gibt es das beste Weizenbier" oder "pastaparty all u can eat bei Pepe am Dienstag" oder "die monstertrailtour findet ihr hier" und einer der das in verbindung bringen kann.
          

Ne im ernst, es soll ein Urlaub werden bei dem täglich gebiket wird und das Vergnügen nicht zu kurz kommt.

für alle Tips, Hinweise und schlaue Sprüche sind wir dankbar. 

Was uns wirklich beschäftigt ist, wie können wir die Bierversorgung am So den 28.05 sicherstellen. Müssen wir Gerstensaft aus der Heimat importieren ? Können wir am Sonntag in einer Brauerei ein Kistchen besorgen ?

anbei noch ein Bildchen von uns

und allen eine gute Zeit


----------



## dubbel (5. Mai 2006)

lutz-laessig schrieb:
			
		

> Am 27.05.2006 ist es soweit.
> Was uns wirklich beschäftigt ist, wie können wir die Bierversorgung am So den 28.05 sicherstellen.


anreise samstag oder sonntag?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lutz-laessig (5. Mai 2006)

Samstag Nachmittag


----------



## dubbel (5. Mai 2006)

dann sollte das, was ihr am samstag einkauft, doch bis montag langen, oder?!


----------



## lutz-laessig (5. Mai 2006)

wenn wir genug kaufen


----------



## Florian (5. Mai 2006)

In Gössweinstein (könnt aber auch ein anderes...stein in der Gegend gewesen sein) haben wir schon Sonntag 18:00h bei nem Getränkemarkt geklingelt und völlig selbstverständlich noch nen Kasten Bier bekommen. Als wir Pfand draufrechnen wollten meinte der Verkäufer nur: "Ihr bringt ihn doch morgen wieder, oder?, dann brauch mer doch kein Pfand!.


----------



## lutz-laessig (5. Mai 2006)

hallo florian, 
erstmal danke für die schnelle antwort. das sind die nachrichten die wir hören wollen.

schönes wochenende


----------



## Ben1000 (5. Mai 2006)

Ich komme aus Bamberg und arbeite hier für eine Touristik Argentur. Ich selber mache zwar die Tour durch die fränkische nicht, bin aber schon mal mitgefahren. Von daher empfehle ich, falls Kultur gewünscht, auf alle Fälle einen Abstecher nach Bayreuth zu machen. Dort ins Schloss und vor allem die Eremitage, eine wirklich beeintruckende Gartenanlage! Wenn´s klassisch sein soll, Richard Wagner Oper.
Ansonsten ist die fränkische wirklich wunderschön. Es gibt hunderte von Burgen und alten Dörfern mit Fachwerkbauten. In Gößweinstein gibt es übrigens eine recht bekannte Wallfahrtsbasilika. Auch einen Blick Wert, oder?
Wegen Bier würde ich mir in Oberfranken keine Sorgen machen. Es gibt etwa 200 Brauerein in dieser Gegend. Viele haben ihre Pforten auch am Sonntag für Besichtigungen geöffnet. Da gibts dann garantiert auch Bier zu verkaufen. Ausserdem gibt es in Franken in vielen Brauereien Gastwirtschaften anbei, die sogenanntes "Wegbier" verkaufen. Das ist meist ein bischen teurer als im Geschäft aber noch viel billiger als in der Gastwirtschaft.

Ich wünsch euch viel Spaß und hoffe ich konnte anregeungen geben,
Gruß ben


----------



## Tom:-) (5. Mai 2006)

edit: ah, stand schon da. wer lesen kann ...


----------



## Coffee (5. Mai 2006)

des bier wird euch ned ausgehn, vielmerh werdet ihr probleme bekommen alle sorten durchzuarbeiten *gg*

viel spaß in der fränkischen. sendet mir doch mal ne pm mit ansprechhandynummer. vielelicht habe ich in der woche mal tagsüber frei udn häng mich dran für eine tour ;-)


grüße coffee


----------



## rohbau (5. Mai 2006)

Hallo,

Erstmal zu den wichtigen Dingen. 
1. Gutes Bier gibts fast an jeder dritten Ecke, die Dinger nennen sich Keller (Bierkeller) meist mit einem kleinen Holzschild (oft händisch beschrifftet) ausgezeichnet. Diese Keller sind die Vorgänger der Biergärten. Auf einfachen Bänken und Tischen kann hier meist kostengünstig gespeist und gesoffen werden. In der Regel Biere aus Familienbetrieben (Achtung sehr süffig).
Mein Favorit ist das Krug-Bier (Breitenlesau) oder das Hezelsdorfer. Letzteres aus dem gleichnahmigen Ort mit sehr schönem Biergarten und gutem Essen.
Aber wie gesagt das gibts fast überall in der fränkischen. Nur nicht zimperlich sein und alles trinken was auf den Tisch kommt. Nagut wennd er Opa schon Weizengläser auf der Nase hat solltet ihr den Schnaps vielleicht weglassen.

2. Essen - Schäufele mit Knödel (Schweineschulter) ist ein überaus üppiges mal und empfiehlt sich nicht als Mittagsrastmalzeit (vorallem wenns dannach steil bergauf oder bergab geht).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ben1000 (5. Mai 2006)

Ah, Mittagessen. Ich empfehle "Blaue Zipfel"! Ich sag jetzt nicht was es ist, einfach mal probieren.


----------



## rohbau (5. Mai 2006)

Zu den Touren:

Ich gebe hier lediglich meine eigene Meinung wieder.

Aus dem Bike-Magazin ist die Tour 1 wohl eine der schönsten Touren.
Tour 2 ist ebenfalls sehr gut. Tour 3 ist knackig und kurz. Achtung bei Tour 3 gibts nen Fehler in der Wegbeschreibung, leider finde ich den Hund nicht mehr.

Braucht ihr noch mehr Touren ?

Die sind halt so zum abstrampeln:
http://www.markt-heiligenstadt.de/tourismus/fahrrad/mountainbiking/

Die bin ich selber noch nicht gefahren:
http://www.michael-mueller-verlag.de/xtras/pdf/mountainbike_rabenstein_rabeneck.pdf


----------



## rohbau (5. Mai 2006)

Habs gefunden (glaube ich).

Bei Tour 3 - Nummer 12 ist ein Sysmbol für im spitzen Winkel rechts weg, das ist flasch es geht im spitzen bis senkrechten Winkel links in die Kuhfixschlucht hinauf. Grübel Grübel ich glaub da war auch was mit tragen, kann mich aber auch täuschen.


----------



## rohbau (5. Mai 2006)

Oh ganz wichtig fast hät ichs vergessen.

In FORCHHEIM ein kulturelles Highlight (oder so), der Kellerwald ein ganzer Hügel nur mit Biergärten. Einfach in Forchheim nach dem Kellerwald od. Annafest-Austragungsort fragen. Von dort gehen auch nette Trails weiter, oder besser, enden hier.


----------



## lutz-laessig (5. Mai 2006)

Danke an:
Ben1000
Rohbau
Cofffeee
Tom

ich werde mich morgen sinnvoll melden


----------



## Buh Tha Monsta (6. Mai 2006)

Es gab mal in ner Bike ne Tour die in Pegnitz los ging.
Die is auch ganz nett und nicht so arg lang.

Wir selbst sind n paar mal an der Teufelshöhle gestartet ( Pottenstein )
Von da aus kannste ohne Großartig was zu planen in alle möglichen richungen super biken!
Sehr zu Empfehlen ist der Weg entlang der Püttlach *schwärm* aber nicht den Radweg fahrn sondern auf der anderen seite den wanderweg nehmen herrlicher singletrail.....sollte man dann halt nicht grad am wochenende fahren.
Aber der is einfach toll!

Achja und in Pottenstein gibts noch ne Sommerrodelbahn und die Teufelshöhle mit ewig vielen Tropfsteinen kann man sich natürlich auch ansehen.

Viel Spass im Frankenland!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lutz-laessig (6. Mai 2006)

Hi Buh Tha Monsta,
danke für die Tipps, ich muss mir das jetzt alles mal auf der Karte ansehen.

ILU wo sind die Karten ?

Es is wohl ein so schönes Bikerevier das uns eine Woche nicht reicht. 
 

@rohbau, danke für den Tipp mit der falschen Markierung. 

 

GUNTHERwo ist die Bikezeitschrift mit den Touren ?


BLAUE ZIPFEL hab ich wenn ich im Winter mit den falschen Klamotten unterwegs bin, das kann man essen


----------



## Buh Tha Monsta (7. Mai 2006)

Also die Pegnitztour in der Bike stand vollständig beschrieben in der Ausgabe 12/04.
Kurzbeschreibung in 5/05

35km 750hm 3h Fahrzeit

wir haben folgende Karte verwendet:
Fritsch Wanderkarte 53 Naturpark Fränkische Schweiz Blatt Süd.

Ich weis net ob du schon drauf aufmerksam gemacht wurdest aber es gibt den Bike Guide Fränkische Schweiz ( 40 Touren mit GPS Daten auf CD )
falls das was für dich ist?!

hiermal ne kurzbeschreibung wie in etwa wir gefahren sind bei pottenstein:

43 km ca 5 Std unterwegs

Start Pottenstein Parkplatz an der Sommerrodelbahn
Fahrt Richtung Tropfsteinhöhle neben Fischweiher entlang
über Kirchenbirkig Betzenstein zum Wildpark Hufeisen im Veldensteiner Forst
von dort zurück Richtung Betzenstein nach Leupoldstein.
Von Leupoldstein nach Leienfels (Ruine).
Von Leienfels auf ROT PUNKT zurück nach Pottenstein.
Quer über Golfplatz und GEILER SINGLETRAIL zum Schluss an der Teufelshöhle vorbei.

wie gesagt wir haben uns NICHT beeilt 

und die Pegnitztour war in etwa so bei uns verlaufen:

Start am Aldi/Freibad Parkplatz

Fahrt Stadtauswärtz Richtung Buchau auf Radweg
Nach wenigen Metern links Buchauer Berg hinauf und Rotem Strich folgen
Roten Strich bis kleinen Kulm folgen.
An kleinen Kulm vorbei und zur Ruine Wartberg
Vor der Ruine auf Gelber Punkt nach Kosbrunn


tjo und dann hab ich auch ka Ahnung mehr.


ich hoffe es hilft euch ein wenig weiter


----------



## Ben1000 (7. Mai 2006)

> BLAUE ZIPFEL hab ich wenn ich im Winter mit den falschen Klamotten unterwegs bin, das kann man essen



...dann machst du im Winter irgendwas falsch, glaube ich 

Bestell das einfach mal in einem Keller. Und keine Angst, die Kellnerin schmiert dir keine!


----------



## Ben1000 (7. Mai 2006)

...ups, Doppelpost - bitte löschen.


----------



## Der Agent (7. Mai 2006)

rohbau schrieb:
			
		

> Oh ganz wichtig fast hät ichs vergessen.
> 
> In FORCHHEIM ein kulturelles Highlight (oder so), der Kellerwald ein ganzer Hügel nur mit Biergärten. Einfach in Forchheim nach dem Kellerwald od. Annafest-Austragungsort fragen. Von dort gehen auch nette Trails weiter, oder besser, enden hier.



Der Rohbau is halt ein Mann vom Fach: http://www.annafest-forchheim.de/info/kellerplan.html

Mit Touren kenn ich mich net so aus, aber wenn es Euch nach FO verschlägt, gibts dort noch unseren kleinen DD-Park zum hupfen auf der Schleuseninsel. 

*S*C*H*Ä*U*F*E*R*L*A*


----------



## lutz-laessig (8. Mai 2006)

Das Annafest ist wohl ein Pflichtprogrammpunk allererster Güte.

Wenn wir da einfallen sollte man mal schaun ob man sich trifft zwecks..

         

Wir werden vorher mit meinen Kumpanen ausknobeln wann wir da hinfahren und das dann hier bekanntgeben.


----------



## lutz-laessig (26. Mai 2006)

Hallo Freunde aus dem Frankenland. 

Morgen gehts los, wir kommen.
@coffee, die Handynummer habe ich dir geschickt, wir würden uns freuen wenn`s klappt. 

Allen eine gute Zeit


----------



## showman (26. Mai 2006)

lutz-laessig schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Freunde aus dem Frankenland.
> 
> Morgen gehts los, wir kommen.
> @coffee, die Handynummer habe ich dir geschickt, wir würden uns freuen wenn`s klappt.
> ...


Coffee is bis Dienstag glaub ich mit den ESKlern unterwegs also net wundern wennst net gleich Antwort kriegst. Zieht euch ordentliche Reifen auf bei dem Mistwetter. Soll leider noch ein paar Tage so bleiben. Wünsch euch aber trotzden viel Spaß. 

Gruß Showman


----------



## lutz-laessig (26. Mai 2006)

Danke für die Info, gut bereift sind wir, wir kennen uns aus im regenrumfahren.

 

LUTZ


----------



## Buh Tha Monsta (26. Mai 2006)

naja so übel schauts doch für Pottenstein in der nächsten Woche gar net aus!
http://www.donnerwetter.de/region/mittelfrist.hts?plz=91276

is halt die Frage obs auch so kommt wies gemeldet ist..........und da hab ich eher meine Bedenken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lutz-laessig (27. Mai 2006)

alles wird gut


----------



## lutz-laessig (16. Juni 2006)

Hallo Buh Tha Monsta, hallo Freunde aus dem Frankenland,

es waren schöne Tage in der Fränkischen Schweiz. Aber das Wetter war doch eher besch.... Anfang Juni bei 12°C und Regen im Wald rumkurven ist doch verbesserungswürdig.

Wir waren auf der Krachershöhe bei Forsters untergbracht.  ´
Die Touren waren nicht ganz so zu fahren wie wir uns das gewünscht hätten. Ich selbst war nicht so einsatzfähig wie gewollt da ich kurz vor dem Urlaub mit den Inlineskates auf den Arsch gefallen bin. Ein Stück die Pütlach entlangefahren sind wir wohl, sehr schön da. Am Veldensteiner Forst sind wir vorbeigekommen. Pflichtprogramm Forchheimer Annaberg haben wir abgefahren. Aber keine einzige Tour war in kurzen Hosen zu Fahren. Erst an unserem Abreisetag hat morgens die Sonne geschienen und wir konnten auf der Terasse frühstücken. Was ich leider auch verzockt habe waren die blauen Ziepfel. Die 3 total verregneten Tage haben wir genutzt um reichlich von den fränkischen Bierspezialitäten zu kosten.
           

Aber wir sind fest entschlossen uns das alles mal bei Sonnenschein anzuschauen, wir kommen wieder.

Allen nochmals herzlichen Dank für die guten Tips und Infos. 

Grüsse auch von Ilu, RealBurnd und Allwetterfahrer


----------

